# Light curing resins



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well since the weekend weather has shot my plans in the behind 2 weekends in a row, decided it's time to tie more flies. 
Interested in the "epoxy" flies and saw a video of Bob Popovic tying up one of his Surf Candys.
He was talking about using a blue light curing system because it was safer. Makes sense. 
Anyone have any preferences of the brands?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have used the Loon brand and it worked out great real easy to use. My wife ordered a brand that I can not remember the name of off of Amazon and I did not care for it. Some reason it stayed a little tacky after curing. I know that this is not much help but my experience.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I use Clear Cure Goo. Didn't like it at first using the syringes that came with kit but got a bottle of brushable that I like a lot better. Ended up squeezing the rest of the Thin into the brushable bottle. Now I have a bottle of Hydro which works really good for shaping flies. Instead of a hard epoxy head I just put enough on to hold hair (bucktail) in place.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

diamond hard, and diamond fine...uv resin dries nicely.. no tackiness 

http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?action=category_view&target=556


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

UV Loon - their lamps seem to burn brighter for longer as well.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like all of you have been using the UV curing stuff. No blue light experiences?
Spent the weekend making up, surf candys, slow going with 5 min epoxys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I always use Clear Cure Goo, but that's because we get it at a good discount through Hareline Dubbin at the shop that I work at. It works very well & I've never had any issues with it, but then again I've never tried any other brands.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for your replies. Hard to get over the cost of the higher wattage lights for the amount of flies I'll be building. Hold it closer to the sun????

I have a tube or two of the Rio UV Knot sealer, always seemed to dry tacky. Think the lamp will help? Maybe even work as a head builder?


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I like to use the Clear Cure Goo or Loon Outdoors. Amazon has a deal too, where you can add a UV light to your order for $6.99. It's supposed to be a $20 value. I have had no issues with the light so far. It cures well. Anything that dries tacky, I just hit it with a bit of isopropyl alcohol and a coat of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Loon uv is the beez neez. If you don't have a light just give it sunlight....


----------

